# Restored MGB and Fast Motor Launch



## Glider (Feb 10, 2010)

I do hope that non UK members can see the video on this article, the sound is something special.

BBC News - Restored WWII motorboats on display at Portsmouth


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad to see boats saved from scrapyard


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone recall the old film "The Ship That Died of Shame" ?

BTW - sound loud and clear on this post. 

MM


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to see they are going to be around for a while longer. 


Wheels


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 11, 2010)

So good to see those two beautiful ladies at sea. I am in the area next month and I will try and arrange a bit of spare time to go and have a look at them. I will take my camera and if the photos look good I will post a few. 

The curators should organise trips round the Solent to raise funds. I imagine the queue would stretch around the Historic Dockyards. I know I would happily pay for a chance to get behind the helm and crawl round the engine room whilst underway.


----------



## Milosh (Feb 12, 2010)

History of MGB 81
War Boats UK - MGB-81

History of HSL 102
http://www.warboats.co.uk/hsl102/hsl102.htm


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool links Milosh. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2010)

Read about this the other day, good to see them restored and running again.


----------

